# thésard (e)



## MrsEricNorthman

Bonjour encore!

Je me demandais s'il y a un mot italien pour un étudiant doctoral à part "dottorando (a)", un mot plus familier qui correspond à "thésard(e)"?

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

J'ai déjà vu *tesista. *N'apparaît pas dans tous les dictionnaires, ce qui serait plutôt bon signe pour l'index de familiarité .


----------



## MrsEricNorthman

Parfait! Merci, matoupaschat!


----------



## matoupaschat

J'oubliais de faire remarquer que tesista s'applique à qui prépare sa "tesi di laurea", qui n'est pas exactement la même chose que la "tesi di dottorato di ricerca".


----------



## MrsEricNorthman

Ah oui, vous avez raison! On attend encore une fois un avis madrelingua alors?


----------



## STE-EI

*T*esista forse esiste ma non l'ho mai sentito usare ... anche nel parlato di tutti i giorni si usa "laureando" x chi sta preparando la tesi di laurea e "dottorando" per chi prepara la tesi di dottorato. Forse qualche studente potrebbe dirci se in università si usa qualche espressione più familiare, ma non credo risulterebbe comprensibile alla maggioranza delle persone


----------



## hakdz

'Etudiant doctoral' se traduit par 'studente di dottorato', et les deux expressions sont legèrement formelles à mon sens (la française un peu plus que l'italienne). "Dottorando/a' est la traduction de 'doctorant/e', et les deux sont les termes normaux, moyens, que tout le monde utilise (profs, étudiants, chercheurs, etc.). 
Quant à 'tesista' et 'laureando', moi je dirais que l'un est l'étudiant qui commence à préparer una 'laurea' (c'est-à-dire un travail qui autrefois était d'un niveau un peu plus avancé qu'un mémoire de maîtrise), et l'autre est un étudiant qui s'apprête à soutenir sa 'tesi di laurea', justement. Mais j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un d'autre confirme ou confute cette distinction  ).
Par contre je ne connais pas d'équivalent pour 'thésard' (autre que 'dottorando'), à ne pas confondre donc (?), avec 'tesista'.


----------

